# Church ain’t over until the snakes are back in the bag



## Necsus

Ciao, WRF!

Nel film 'Out Of The Furnace' ho trovato quest'espressione che non so esattamente come rendere in italiano. Ho visto che se ne è parlato anche nel forum inglese/spagnolo, ma non mi è stato molto d'aiuto.
Russell è entra nell'ufficio di Petty mentre ci sono due persone abbastanza rozze e minacciose, quando se ne vanno gli chiede chi siano e la risposta di Petty è: 
"Inbred mountain folk from Jersey. *Church ain’t over until the snakes are back in the bag*… if you know what I mean".

Qualche suggerimento?
Grazie!


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Necsus, it's a reference to a fundamentalist sect that uses snakes as part of the service.  
http://swampland.time.com/2013/09/09/snake-salvation-one-way-to-pray-in-appalachia/

I don't know why he says "Jersey" - this is usually associated with rural, Southern folks.  In any case, it's clear it's a derogatory statement (followed "inbred mountain folk") 

So the expression means they are part of the snake-handling church crowd.


----------



## Citrinette

Ciao Necsus,
Ci sono tante messe che usano serpenti, la messa non può finire finché non sono tutti raccolti e messi via. Forse bisogna capire chi sono queste due persone e che ruolo hanno nel film (non l'ho visto). Ma direi che si intende che non si riesce ad andare a casa finché tutto sia a posto.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... Se è così, per noi direi che il riferimento non ha alcun senso, i serpenti in chiesa non credo che siano visti meglio dei cani...! 
Ma al di là del significato letterale, quale può essere il senso di questo idiom? In quali occasioni si usa? I due, o meglio il capo, Degroat, sono chiaramente dei delinquenti: spacciatori, trafficanti, strozzini e chi più ne ha più ne metta...


----------



## joanvillafane

To me, it's just a way for him to characterize these two.  low-class, not very smart, etc..... Probably gullible.  Is he planning to cheat them in some way?


----------



## Citrinette

Di sicuro non è una frase idiomatica. E' semplicemente un riferimento ad una usanza... c'e anche in Italia. Ma più che altro bisognerebbe capire meglio il contesto della frase. I due sono solo personaggi momentanei o si presentano altre volte nel film? In che momento si presentano nell'ufficio di Patty, alla fine della giornata per caso?

Looking at a trailer and seeing who Degroat is, trying to get an idea of context, I'm pretty sure that Patty is saying that the loose ends need to be tied up. Something like "non bisogna lasciare le cose a metà". I think it's like saying "dot the i's and cross the t's". It probably uses the snake reference because they are evil people and they need to be dealt with correctly.


----------



## Necsus

Eheh... la Festa dei Serpari mi mancava!
Degroat è uno dei protagonisti (Woody Harrelson), il cattivo. Siamo ancora all'inizio del film, e sì, dovrebbe essere fine giornata, perché?

Oops... crossing...


----------



## joanvillafane

I don't know the movie, but I don't think that's it, Citrinette.   Necsus, do you have some more context?

edit:  Necsus, I don't think there is any meaning other than the one I suggested - a way of characterizing these two as the type who will go to snake church services.


----------



## johngiovanni

Quote: "edit: Necsus, I don't think there is any meaning other than the one I suggested - a way of characterizing these two as the type who will go to snake church services."   

Sorry, Joan, I think there is.  This presumably means the same as "It ain't over til the fat lady sings".  Don't let us assume that the outcome is going to be X.  It could be Y. "Non sii troppo certo dell'esito."  "Chiunque sia il tuo avversario, finché non arrivi alla fine del gioco, il risultato è sempre in discussione."  I don't know the film, but from the context I am surmising that if there were to be any violent confrontation, don't let us assume that they would come out on top.  "Church aint over til the snakes are back in the sack/bag/cage" I have heard before, but usually in contexts which use AE. I remember that either Sarah Palin said it or someone else said it in reference to her.  Does Italian have an idiomatic expression which means this?


----------



## rrose17

johngiovanni said:


> This presumably means the same as "It ain't over til the fat lady sings".


This is how I interpreted it as well. But he added the snake business to underline or allude to their being hillbilly types.


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks, Rrose.  I understand that allusion too, but it seems that the saying is used in a variety of contexts where that extra nuance is not present.


----------



## rrose17

johngiovanni said:


> Thanks, Rrose.  I understand that allusion too, but it seems that the saying is used in a variety of contexts where that extra nuance is not present.


It is?? If you look at our friends at G**gle it at first appears there are many instances but when you go to the next page you'll see they all allude back to one reference.


----------



## Citrinette

I'm thinking that the allusion was more to the fact that they are evil people and snakes are the perfect metaphor, not so much an allusion to being hillbillies or rednecks. While I don't quite agree that it's like the idiom "it ain't over till the fat lady sings"... I would still say it's more of a tying up loose ends, similar but not exactly the same. In the "fat lady" idiom it infers that you don't know the outcome until the game is over while the "snakes" phrase, to me, infers more of unfinished business to be dealt with, again, this is just my take... It's not a widely enough used idiom to do enough research.

Necsus, inizialmente pensavo che si poteva riferire alla giornata in sé, inteso come bisogna finire gli affari prima di fare altro. Ecco perché ho chiesto se era fine giornata.


----------



## joanvillafane

Necsus, only you can tell us if any of this discussion has any bearing on the situation in the movie.  (whether there is some issue about unfinished business, etc.)  While I found all this very interesting, I will merely reiterate that my initial interpretation (post #2 and #5) is the only one I still believe is true.


----------



## MR1492

Necsus said:


> Ciao, WRF!
> 
> Nel film 'Out Of The Furnace'
> 
> "Inbred mountain folk from Jersey. *Church ain’t over until the snakes are back in the bag*… if you know what I mean".
> 
> Qualche suggerimento?
> Grazie!



My "suggestion" is that the screenwriter be taken out back and horsewhipped!  And the location manager should be dragged along, too!

First, you don't find "mountain folk from Jersey."  New Jersey's tallest peak is a molehill outside of Trenton!  The phrase is just so bad as to be stupid.  It is like someone talking about the deep sea fishermen of Perugia.

The movie was filmed in Braddock, Pennsylvania.  I know Braddock as I grew up about 20 miles from there.  It is in the heart of the old steel mills in Pittsburgh, PA.  Braddock is adjacent to the city.  Pittsburgh is a very, very hilly place with lots of bridges over its rivers (I believe it has more bridges than Venezia!)  In other words, the terrain is nothing like New Jersey.  It would be like describing walking up and down the hills of the Pianura Padana.

So, for me, the dialogue is just one thing wrong with this movie.  But American film makers are quite parochial.  Most live on the West Coast around Los Angeles and have little real knowledge of the rest of the country (geography, culture, people, language, etc.)  

Phil


----------



## johngiovanni

Quote:"I would still say it's more of *a tying up loose ends*, similar but not exactly the same. In the "fat lady" idiom it infers that you don't know the outcome until the game is over while the "snakes" phrase, to me, infers more of *unfinished business to be dealt with*, again, this is just my take... It's not a widely enough used idiom to do enough research."

Whilst I don't know, being BE, how widespread this phrase is over the pond, I do see lots of similarity between "a tying up of loose ends" and "unfinished business to be dealt with".  In fact, I don't see a smidgeon of a difference.


----------



## Citrinette

John, I think I may have explained myself poorly. The "church aint over till the snakes are back in the bag" phrase, to me, sounds like a *tying up loose ends (and unfinished business)* _as opposed_ to "the show ain't over till the fat lady sings" phrase which infers that* you don't know the outcome until the game is over*. Which are similar but still different concepts.


----------



## johngiovanni

Va bene, Citrinette.  However, I don't think we are miles apart.  Buona notte.


----------



## MR1492

I tend to agree with JohnG that this is closer to "the show ain't over 'till the fat lady sings" than "tying up loose ends."  Both phrases are about ending the show and are so close as to be interchangeable.

Phil


----------



## Necsus

Grazie a tutti!
Hmm... molto più contesto non ce n'è, in realtà. Come ho detto siamo all'inizio del film, si capisce che tra Petty e Degroat ci sono occasionalmente rapporti di "affari", il primo infatti fa il 'prestasoldi', e più avanti nella storia porterà Rodney, il fratello di Russell, da Degroat perché lo faccia partecipare a dei combattimenti clandestini in modo che con le scommesse possa restituirgli i soldi che lui gli ha prestato.

A proposito del Jersey e delle montagne, MR1492, quando Petty va da Degroat, gli dice di aver guidato per cinque ore e mezzo, per arrivare...

La 'fat lady' non so... Non credo che ci sia da sapere come andrà a finire qualcosa. Visto che all'inizio della scena Degroat ha minacciato Petty (e Russel lo ha sentito, entrando):



DEGROAT - If I have to come all the way down here again, I swear to God, I’ll gut your fucking ass! You cunt. Do you hear me, Petty? You’d better start following through on your promises.PETTY - You know I can’t control some of those fuckers.DEGROAT - For 25 grand you’d better control them! I oughta put a piece of lead in your ass and take everything in here. (qui entra Russel)

non potrebbe voler qualcosa come l'italiano "ride bene chi ride ultimo"? anche se in quest'espressione manca la connotazione negativa dei serpenti in riferimento ai due appena usciti...


----------



## sara_mora

Ciao Necsus!
E' la prima volta che sento questa espressione. Ma mi fa pensare a qualcosa del tipo "non dire gatto se non ce l'hai nel sacco". Forse nel film stanno tramando qualche piano? pianificano un'azione di qualche tipo?


----------



## Citrinette

I'm stubborn, I know, but to me there isn't a huge difference, there's a minor difference but it's an important one. If Petty knows how to deal with Degroat then he wouldn't use "the show ain't over till the fat lady sings", he'd say "taking care of business".

But maybe there's a different angle. 
Necsus: ma di chi parla Degroat quando dice che Petty li deve controllare? Magari è un'po' più letterale la frase, magari si riferisce al fatto di dover controllare questa gente.

Potrebbe ancora essere anche una cosa più semplice, riferita al fatto che sia la fine della giornata come dire, "bisogna raccogliere tutta la merda prima di andare a casa"... come dire, le schifezze arrivano e bisogna occuparsene prima di andare a casa. 

Ho trovato la scena online ma non arriva alla frase dei serpenti.


----------



## Necsus

Citrinette said:


> Necsus: ma di chi parla Degroat quando dice che Petty li deve controllare? Magari è un'po' più letterale la frase, magari si riferisce al fatto di dover controllare questa gente.


Purtroppo la scena comincia lì, è quello che sente Russell da fuori la stanza dove sono gli altri.


Citrinette said:


> Potrebbe ancora essere anche una cosa più semplice, riferita al fatto che sia la fine della giornata come dire, "bisogna raccogliere tutta la merda prima di andare a casa"... come dire, le schifezze arrivano e bisogna occuparsene prima di andare a casa.


Potrebbe, in effetti, anche se subito dopo la battuta dei serpenti Russel continua a parlare dei due appena usciti, chiedendo a Petty: "What are they doing down here?" e lui risponde "Don’t ask".


----------



## Citrinette

Here's another take on it. I talked to a friend who said he heard it used in a snake sermon in southern USA and they were using it as a humorous ending to say that it's not safe to move until all the snakes are back in their boxes,


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Citrinette.
Devo dire che sono sempre più confuso su quale significato dare alla frase in questo contesto...


----------



## Citrinette

Mi rendo conto che è difficile, poi se metti che tutte le persone che chiedi di questa cosa ti daranno una ottica diversa è ancora più difficile. Ma secondo me, la traduzione è più facile di quanto pensi. Non devi cercare un significato, devi cercare una frase ugualmente ambigua con tratti simili. E' una frase che non è idiomatica in inglese, non viene usata comunemente. Se inventi tu una frase che sembra idiomatica in Italiana che ha lo stesso concetto sei a posto. 

Ci provo ma non sono bravissima in queste cose. 

-"il gatto non ha pace se non ha preso tutti i ratti" (che però dà l'impressione che e lui che li deve acchiappare)
-"lo spettacolo non è finito se il leone è ancora fuori dalla gabbia" (più simile all'originale)
-"la nave non salpa se i ratti sono ancora in porto"

Se poi, riesci ad aggiungere un tratto religioso ancora meglio ma non è facile mischiare la malvagità e la religione in italiano.

-"l'esorcista non ha finito se il demone è ancora presente"


----------



## Necsus

Okay. Thank you again, Citrinette!


----------



## amatriciana

I'm with joanvillafane, I'm pretty sure it just means poor Appalachian folk (inbred, mountains, serpent-handling).  The reference to Jersey is odd, if it were a reference to West Virginia there'd be a lot less room for doubt.  But it _is_ true that Jersey has some pretty depressed rural corners, especially along the border with Pennsylvania, e.g. Warren and Sussex counties (a piece of the Appalachian trail goes through NJ right around the Delaware Water Gap.) Having been through some of the depressed towns in that area the line doesn't sound to me like _complete_ nonsense, but it's definitely not what most people think of when they think of Jersey.


----------



## Necsus

Be', comunque "la messa non è finita finché i serpenti non rientrano nel sacco" non avrebbe alcun senso. Non essendo una frase idiomatica, dovrò trovare un'alternativa.
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Necsus said:


> Be', comunque "la messa non è finita finché i serpenti non rientrano nel sacco" non avrebbe alcun senso. Non essendo una frase idiomatica, dovrò trovare un'alternativa.
> Grazie a tutti!



I've just finished reading this interesting thread and I think I'll give it a try (you never know) 
- Chi sono questi?
- Una razza a parte dalle colline del Jersey. "Dio ci salvi dai serpenti" Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## GavinW

Well the first thing I thought of was that this is a variant of, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings", declinato per adattarsi meglio al contesto "etnico". In that case, pace Necsus, this would be an idiomatic expression. I wonder if the idea of "We're not over yet" / "Things aren't over yet" applies in this context...

EDIT: Oops, sorry, this has already been suggested.


----------



## Necsus

Thank you for your suggestion, Pietruzzo.
Thanks anyway, Gavin.


----------



## amatriciana

​I looked at the script, and I think you're all reading a bit much into the line, it's really not used as an idiom so I wouldn't pursue the "it's not over till the fat lady sings" angle.  My suggestion is change the script to something that's maybe easier to translate, but keeps the gist, like try to translate:

Who the f are they?
Mountain folks from Jersey.  
Rednecks, inbreeding, snakes in church ... know what I mean? 
What are they doing down here? 

Ecco un tentativo, però non sono di madrelingua italiana. I recommend doing your own to be on the safe side! And I'm not 100% sure about montanari as a word meaning mountain people.  In English mountain people implies dirt poor, I just don't know if it has the same connotation in Italian.  

Chi cazzo sono questi?
Montanari ignoranti da Jersey. 
Razzisti, matrimoni consanguinei, serpenti alla messa ... sai cosa intendo? 
Che fanno da queste parti?

Anyway I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Passante

È un po' che ci penso, ma a parte che mountain folk lo tradurrei con bifolchi di montagna/delle montagne del Jersey il resto mi è oscuro. Vedendo il filmato mi ricorda solo i riti dei tarantolati o gli esorcismi. Da tutto ciò mi viene solo, visto che lo dicono quando sono andati via: sei tranquillo solo quando hanno scelto la vittima. Oppure un poco poetico: mi si rilassa il  Culosolo quando se ne vanno.
 Mi si torcono le budella finchè non se ne vanno.
di meglio per il momento non mi è venuto


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Amatriciana e Passante, per gli ottimi suggerimenti. 
Alla fine deciderò in sala cosa far dire all'attore che doppia Dafoe, ma probabilmente eliminerò il riferimento ai serpenti, che per noi non avrebbe molto senso.


----------



## amatriciana

Necsus said:


> [snip]
> ma probabilmente eliminerò il riferimento ai serpenti, che per noi non avrebbe molto senso.


Andando un po' off-topic posso chiedere (solo per curiosità) se nel doppiaggio è sempre preferibile che un riferimento abbia senso per tutti (o per la maggioranza)?  Chiedo perchè, ad esempio, il riferimento ai serpenti non avrebbe molto senso neanche per un neozelandese che comunque parla inglese.  Beh forse nel mondo anglofilo siamo più abituati a sentire riferimenti dei cui significati non abbiamo la minima idea ... quel neozelandese si limiterebbe a pensare che sia _just some weird American thing ..._


----------



## Necsus

Probabilmente sì, perché sa che che è quello che è stato effettivamente detto dall'attore. Ma quando c'è di mezzo la mediazione linguistica di una traduzione ci si aspetta che il risultato sia comprensibile non solo per la lingua di destinazione dei parlanti, ma anche per le loro tradizioni e abitudini culturali, quindi a volte si cerca di renderlo tale con equilibrismi che consentano di non tradire troppo l'originale.  Fine dell'OT, se non verrà cancellato.


----------

